# Our Cats New Best Friend!



## SilverQuill (Jan 21, 2010)

More new parents sayin Hello! We got our little girl about 3 weeks ago, we were a bit worried about how she would get along with Cujo our cat. We slowly introduced them, and within 1 day they have become good buddies. We thought it was pretty amazing at how much Cujo actually puts up with. She climbs all over him and even curled up for a little snooze. Check out the pictures!



















Anyways, Hi again, glad to be here!


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Those pictures are adorable! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, thats amazing.
Your cat is awesome, and now your hedgehog has a new play time friend


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Mmmmm warm belly to snuggle in....


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Aww! That's adorable. My cat glared at me the last time I let my hedgie play on his back/belly.

^_^

~Katie


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

my cat kind of acts like a babysitter for leonidas.. and even let leo sleep with her one afternoon nap  cats are interesting it seems when it comes to hedgies


----------



## Lovemyhedgie (Jan 13, 2010)

This is so cute! My dog would curl up with my Hedgie it was the cutest thing in the world


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Normally I would warn against different species interaction, but both kitty and hedgie look very relaxed and cozy.  Too cute. Just keep an eye on them to make sure none gets irritated with the other.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats, he's adorable  I love the pics


----------



## SilverQuill (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks all, we thought so to! She's settling in very nicely, is very outgoing and friendly. She was awesome for the nurses and the vet as well, they said she was one of very few they've ever had that wasn't in a ball the whole time they were tryin to examine her lol. Still not set on a name yet. My girlfriend still hasn't completely made up her mind on one, shes been through a bunch already hah, I think shes pretty partial to "Maple" tho, we'll see. 

If she would only run in her wheel, we try to show her but she just sits there, scratches a bit an then gets off lol. There's never any poops on it either. Should we keep tryin to put her in it, or just hope she figures it out on her own?


----------



## SteviesMommy (Jan 11, 2010)

She is adorable! As for the wheel...I'm having the same problem. My Stevie doesn't wheel at all. Few people on this forum said it could be because the wheel might be slightly tilted but that's not my case. I even tried to put him on it and he pops right off. Stuck a treat on it and he snatched it up and jumped off the wheel again. Maybe some hedgies don't like to wheel :lol: I'm still working with him on it. Until then I just take him out nightly to run around the floor. Keep us posted on the wheeling and the name.


----------

